# NeverSummer Clearance Boards?



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked before (search didn't come up with anything), but do Never Summer boards ever come up on clearance after the season?
I remember reading somewhere that almost all the boards are spoken for out of the factory, but that might just be marketing. :dunno:

Thanks!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have seen a few at summit county shops during the liquidation season, not a lot by any stretch.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

paragonsports.com is having a sale with free shipping.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

wow there are some really good deals there. $349 for a premier is crazy. i paid 400 and though i got an awesome deal. people should jump on that right away.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

End of season deals on NS boards are hard to find, but not impossible.

I was told there are no factory 2nds made, thus none to sell.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Clvr Tv: Never Summer Industries

NS has 2nd's but it seems they don't sell them to the general public. You would have to be connected.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> wow there are some really good deals there. $349 for a premier is crazy. i paid 400 and though i got an awesome deal. people should jump on that right away.


Yeah, really. $349 + free shipping is amazing. That's as good as clearance if you ask me. Buy buy buy!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea I was doing a search today and couldn't believe my eyes. I tried searching other places but haven't found any deals close to it. The best other places could do was match it.

Now to find a deal on the Rome Targas.....:dunno:


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

dam you guys!! legacy-r for 349$ shipped??? done deal.. ordered a 159 :cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

paul07ss said:


> dam you guys!! legacy-r for 349$ shipped??? done deal.. ordered a 159 :cheeky4::laugh:


Congrats!! 

I know of another forum member who picked up an 155 SL-R.(not me)


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

There are great deals there, I wonder why it's only neversummer though.


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

do u think its worth it to spend $100 more and get a premier instead of a sierra crew?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> do u think its worth it to spend $100 more and get a premier instead of a sierra crew?


instead of a what?


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

Sierra Crew - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> do u think its worth it to spend $100 more and get a premier instead of a sierra crew?


The Sierra Crew is a conventional camber board based on a Burton Custom, correct? I don't know first-hand about the Sierra Crew, but the Premier is a kick-ass balls-out awesome board (even at full price). $349.99 + free shipping is focking unreal for that board.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> Sierra Crew - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


I actually didn't know what you were talking of, but had an idea. 

That said, my question was a bit rhetorical


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> I actually didn't know what you were talking of, but had an idea.
> 
> That said, my question was a bit rhetorical


I'd never heard of Sierra Who until about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

ohh and i just ordered some xl flow bindings with my size 12 boot.. will that work with the premier?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> ohh and i just ordered some xl flow bindings with my size 12 boot.. will that work with the premier?


Yes

10 c h arac


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

alright thx for the help, i guess i need to cancel my order then.. wish i wouldnt of been so quick and saw this.. i hope theres still time.. ordered it a couple hours ago so i dont think it will be a problem


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

also another quick question.. should i go with the 161 or 159.. im 183 with size 12 boot..


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> alright thx for the help, i guess i need to cancel my order then.. wish i wouldnt of been so quick and saw this.. i hope theres still time.. ordered it a couple hours ago so i dont think it will be a problem


If it's too late to cancel (I think most mail order companies use an automated process that can't be interrupted) then you can simply return it after you receive it.

Sierra Snowboard - Returns


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> also another quick question.. should i go with the 161 or 159.. im 183 with size 12 boot..


Size 12 boot? Maybe a Legacy (mid-wide board with handling characteristics of the SL-R) would be a better fit? I see they only have them in 166cm though. Hmmmm...


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

well whats the waist width.. whats 25.6.. i was told it should be 60 of above


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> well whats the waist width.. whats 25.6.. i was told it should be 60 of above


I don't understand "60 of above" but my 10.5 boots have about 3/4" overhang at both the toe and heel at +6/-6 degrees centered mounting holes. Size 12 might be alright. Maybe someone else can confirm.

FWIW, I'm 180#, 10.5 boot, 5'10" and bought the 163cm Premier.


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope it works out.. looks like a great board.. well worth the extra $100
and the whole 60 thing.. i meant to say i read for size 12 they recommend 260mm wich is 26 cm.. i was just a little confused on what the 25.6 was.. there cm


----------



## jon o (Dec 21, 2009)

I just purchased a SL-R 151 from Paragon Sports  $349 Shipped is an awesome price... Now i just have to get soem bindings and boots..


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah i ended up getting a F1-R from paragon Sports for $349 with 2nd day air.. got some flows as well with salmon boots.. one mistake is that i could of went on evo.com and they would of price matched it and know off 5% which is still killer


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

quick question.. should i wax the board before i ride it for the first time


----------



## gotamahuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes you should. Never summer "paints" the wax on b4 shipped. So a hot wax is recommended but you dont have to


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

towards end of February/March you can sometimes find deals on NS boards. Usually about $100 below retail. Most places do free shipping on top of that, so not a bad deal overall. I've never seen NS boards marked down 50% or more like you see with some other companies, though.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

david_z said:


> towards end of February/March you can sometimes find deals on NS boards. Usually about $100 below retail. Most places do free shipping on top of that, so not a bad deal overall. I've never seen NS boards marked down 50% or more like you see with some other companies, though.


I picked up an F1-R for $303 shipped after EVO price matched + 5% off from paragon's $350 price. 40% off is pretty good for a NS i think :thumbsup:

They still have some SL-Rs, Legacy's, and Titans the EVO would price match


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

someone find a deal on an evo-r kthxbye



please


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

WTF? Does the google logo trigger your epilepsy? You're on the net. Find it yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

david_z said:


> towards end of February/March you can sometimes find deals on NS boards. Usually about $100 below retail. Most places do free shipping on top of that, so not a bad deal overall. I've never seen NS boards marked down 50% or more like you see with some other companies, though.


Every year during the annual ski & board show, theres shops that usually clearance all previous season boards for at least 50% off. NS boards get clearanced too at 50% but you gotta get there on the first day as they are pretty much gone after the first day.


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow I sure wished Paragon Sports didn't sell out of the Revolver-R, I am looking for one in a 161cm


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

got my sl-r today! 350$ shipped great deal.....thanks to bravo for the heads up on the deal!


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

crap?! 350?! thats cheap. I bought an 09 ns lotus for 350 DX


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> got my sl-r today! 350$ shipped great deal.....thanks to bravo for the heads up on the deal!


Cool man. I got the Premier from them. I can't wait to test it out in Utah this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> Cool man. I got the Premier from them. I can't wait to test it out in Utah this year.


You'll love it man.. I have the Premier F1. It's my favorite board ever.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Sick Sense said:


> You'll love it man.. I have the Premier F1. It's my favorite board ever.


these boards are _fast_. one of my favorite things about them! my Legacy is going on 5+ seasons now, still easily one of the fastest boards on the mountain. friends ask if I do anything different to it or whatever. I don't even tune my own board. I take it to the shop & have them do it. No special treatment, no super wax, no super technique, nothing special.

Just a real fast board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

My local Denver Christies Sports is offering $10 off a Premier F1. The guy was talking up what an unprecedented deal it is. I bought it. Demo'd an F1 at Copper earlier in the season and couldn't get it out of mind, how much confidence I had on that board after 1 hour.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

lol 10 dollars off...not quite the deal of the century...hell you can probably get more savings buying it online with free shipping, but you should enjoy the board  I demo'd one out here when they were here and loved it, and it will probably be my next board.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

$10??? I just got my f1 for $303 shipped, almost $200 off


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

303$?????
where??


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

garavac said:


> 303$?????
> where??


Paragon had them on sale for $350 a while back, and I got EVO to pricematch it+an extra 5% off


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

damn...
lucky fcuk


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> $10??? I just got my f1 for $303 shipped, almost $200 off


$303! Cripes that's a steal.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

FYI, preview the 2011 Never Summer graphics South of the North: 2011 Snowboard Preview: 2011 Never Summer

I like what they're doing with the Evo. Disappointed that I don't see the Legacy in that lineup & hoping they didn't discontinue it, otherwise I'm going to have to find a way to buy a 2010 to replace my old one.


----------



## crowe176 (Mar 2, 2009)

i've got you all beat.

Last summer, I was visiting my cousin in Boston when I'm walking downtown over by Boston University, when I stumble into a big sports store. Can't remember the name, but it was a big place directly across the street from BU. Walk to the back and notice about 20 boards all advertised 70% off. A few Rome's, A Burton Hero, a couple Customs, a handful of other's and in the back of the stack was NS 161 SL... 

I paid $140....... I even called a few friends to see if they needed a new board, but nobody sacked up.

Brought it straight to UPS and sent it home.

SUCK IT


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

+1,000,000


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

david_z said:


> FYI, preview the 2011 Never Summer graphics South of the North: 2011 Snowboard Preview: 2011 Never Summer
> 
> I like what they're doing with the Evo. Disappointed that I don't see the Legacy in that lineup & hoping they didn't discontinue it, otherwise I'm going to have to find a way to buy a 2010 to replace my old one.


new evo looks ugly :[


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

*Coors NS boards*

I'm not sure if you guys care about graphics or not, but you can get a 160cm NS board w/ Coors graphics for $183 shipped.

Don't knock the banquet beer. 

http://www.coorsandco.com/CO_snowboard.htm?age=21


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Alucard said:


> I'm not sure if you guys care about graphics or not, but you can get a 160cm NS board w/ Coors graphics for $183 shipped.
> 
> Don't knock the banquet beer.
> 
> Coors and Co.


its also a stripped down version of the old system without RC tech, not a bad price new, but nothing like the rest of NS's current offerings


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

crowe176 said:


> i've got you all beat.
> 
> Last summer, I was visiting my cousin in Boston when I'm walking downtown over by Boston University, when I stumble into a big sports store. Can't remember the name, but it was a big place directly across the street from BU. Walk to the back and notice about 20 boards all advertised 70% off. A few Rome's, A Burton Hero, a couple Customs, a handful of other's and in the back of the stack was NS 161 SL...
> 
> ...


SL or SL-R? Last year they made SLs with regular camber and R.C.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Alucard said:


> I'm not sure if you guys care about graphics or not, but you can get a 160cm NS board w/ Coors graphics for $183 shipped.
> 
> Don't knock the banquet beer.
> 
> Coors and Co.


That was mentioned on another forum around here a few weeks ago. Someone called NS and the guy basically confirmed that when you buy a promo board, you're not really getting a Never Summer snowboard...


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

david_z do you know how reliable that source is? because if it's true i'm gonna be on the lookout for a deal for this years evo-r instead of waiting for next years


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nguyendinhvan said:


> david_z do you know how reliable that source is? because if it's true i'm gonna be on the lookout for a deal for this years evo-r instead of waiting for next years


someone said: 
Their Coors Promo board is the same as Last years System, except it doesn't have carbon in the tip or tail. Other than that, identical board. The system was a lot like the SL, only it had less carbon, and all around cheaper materials to meet a price point.

And someone else: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/22376-neversummer-coors-snowboard-2.html#post232018
so i emailed never summer just to verify that it didn't have RC tech and they said that it does NOT have it. this is part of what was said in the email. 

"any of our promotional boards do not contain the RC technology and arent made with the high end materials used on our Never Summer boards. So when purchasing a promotional board you arent getting a real never summer board."

Fluid said "it's shit" and that he'd sell his for $150 shipped http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/22376-neversummer-coors-snowboard-2.html#post232033


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

david_z said:


> someone said:
> Their Coors Promo board is the same as Last years System, except it doesn't have carbon in the tip or tail. Other than that, identical board. The system was a lot like the SL, only it had less carbon, and all around cheaper materials to meet a price point.
> 
> And someone else: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/22376-neversummer-coors-snowboard-2.html#post232018
> ...


I think they were referring to how legit the source for the the 2011 designs picture was


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

People are scamming like hell on those promo boards out here in CO. You constantly see them on CL for $300+. Dumbasses must be buying them, because there's almost always a couple of them on there.

Looky what a quick search turns up...

http://denver.craigslist.org/spo/1519503010.html


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> I think they were referring to how legit the source for the the 2011 designs picture was


Funny, I don't see anything in either of those quotes about the aesthetics of the graphics, or the 2011 design.

Fluid said the board is shit. And Never Summer (via email, if you choose to believe it) said that the quality of materials is not as good and it's "not really a never summer snowboard."


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

i was actually referring to one of your earlier posts with the link to the new never summer 2011 designs. shoulda quoted it my bad haha



david_z said:


> FYI, preview the 2011 Never Summer graphics South of the North: 2011 Snowboard Preview: 2011 Never Summer
> 
> I like what they're doing with the Evo. Disappointed that I don't see the Legacy in that lineup & hoping they didn't discontinue it, otherwise I'm going to have to find a way to buy a 2010 to replace my old one.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

david_z said:


> FYI, preview the 2011 Never Summer graphics South of the North: 2011 Snowboard Preview: 2011 Never Summer
> 
> I like what they're doing with the Evo. Disappointed that I don't see the Legacy in that lineup & hoping they didn't discontinue it, otherwise I'm going to have to find a way to buy a 2010 to replace my old one.





nguyendinhvan said:


> *new evo looks ugly *:[





nguyendinhvan said:


> david_z do you know how reliable that source is? because *if it's true i'm gonna be on the lookout for a deal for this years evo-r instead of waiting for next years *





redlude97 said:


> I think they were referring to how legit the source for the the 2011 designs picture was


:thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

The Evo is an eyesore. It's a mix of the Burton Dom and Capita's graphics.... Ugly X 2.

There's no way they're discontinuing the SL-R and Legacy-R. They're two of NS's biggest sellers. It'd be the dumbest move in the history of snowboard manufacturing.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> :thumbsup:


thought you were asking for my source regarding the Coors promo board... (next time plz to quote me so I know wtf you're asking about  )

As for the source on SouthoftheNorth - IDK how reliable they are but they're pretty serious. they've been previewing all sorts of 2011 boards. Dudes do a lot of riding, mostly out east I think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> The Evo is an eyesore. It's a mix of the Burton Dom and Capita's graphics.... Ugly X 2.
> 
> There's no way they're discontinuing the SL-R and Legacy-R. They're two of NS's biggest sellers. It'd be the dumbest move in the history of snowboard manufacturing.


are you nuts. its the sickest board of 2010


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> People are scamming like hell on those promo boards out here in CO. You constantly see them on CL for $300+. Dumbasses must be buying them, because there's almost always a couple of them on there.
> 
> Looky what a quick search turns up...
> 
> SNOWBOARD - NEVER SUMMER


I've seen the same type of thing pop up here in Seattle too.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

SNOWBOARD - NEVER SUMMER - $300

I felt like it was the right thing to do...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> $10??? I just got my f1 for $303 shipped, almost $200 off


Such a good deal man. I'm almost angry!!! I paid full price for mine! But honestly, no regrets. Been looking for a SL-R to add to the collection but everyone is sold out in my size! Tried to get Evogear to match Paragon's price, but since Paragon is sold out they won't. But I know Salty Peaks in SLC is matching prices and has all sizes of the NS Evo boards in stock. I might cop that too 

Thought that might help some of ya'll on this site! 

PEACE


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

so if anyone was wondering, i e-mailed never summer and they pretty much confirmed it:

"Russia looks to have let some of the next year stuff out. The plan as of now will look like that one unless the are last min changes."

need to get me this years evo-r!!! lol


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been waiting to confirm if that is the Evo-R graphic for next year as it's fugly! Brand new 155 Evo-R sitting here that I have been wanting to ride and now looks like I will!


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

nguyendinhvan said:


> so if anyone was wondering, i e-mailed never summer and they pretty much confirmed it:
> 
> "Russia looks to have let some of the next year stuff out. The plan as of now will look like that one unless the are last min changes."
> 
> need to get me this years evo-r!!! lol


it's been confirmed bro.


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anyone heard if the SL-R has been discontinued? It wasn't shown w/ the other leaked boards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

adam2433 said:


> Has anyone heard if the SL-R has been discontinued? It wasn't shown w/ the other leaked boards.


Just not pictured there from what I've read... There is no way they would stop production of the SL-R...it's one of NS best selling boards.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

david_z said:


> SNOWBOARD - NEVER SUMMER - $300
> 
> I felt like it was the right thing to do...


HAHAHA NICE!!!!!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

adam2433 said:


> Has anyone heard if the SL-R has been discontinued? It wasn't shown w/ the other leaked boards.


The SL will be back next season.

That Evo is pretty fugly kinda hope they make a last minute change on that graphic.


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

That's what i figured. I hope the graphic isn't as ugly as the Evo...


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

DAMN! Those Evo's look fugly! Definitely gonna cop this year's instead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizzlicious said:


> DAMN! Those Evo's look fugly! Definitely gonna cop this year's instead.


Hopefully some NS employees are perusing this thread... I might start a thread for people to give feedback on the EVO graphic. Maybe we can get someone's attention and a last minute change can take effect.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

In all honesty most pictures of Never Summer boards do not do them justice. It may look a lot better in person then in that photo.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> In all honesty most pictures of Never Summer boards do not do them justice. It may look a lot better in person then in that photo.


I'm sure they look a lot better than the pictures that are up, but I'm still not convinced with the graphic that they came out with. I mean last year's and this year's Evo's had sick graphics, why not next year's too?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick Sense said:


> Hopefully some NS employees are perusing this thread... I might start a thread for people to give feedback on the EVO graphic. Maybe we can get someone's attention and a last minute change can take effect.


I did it...here is the thread:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/23273-ns-we-love-evo-please-change.html


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You can always PM Vman here and point him at your thread ;d Its Vince who works for NS, as far as i know the only guy from their group that posts here..in fact, maybe the only snowboard manufacturer rep to post on this forum at all recently lol...


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> You can always PM Vman here and point him at your thread ;d Its Vince who works for NS, as far as i know the only guy from their group that posts here..in fact, maybe the only snowboard manufacturer rep to post on this forum at all recently lol...


Rome responded recently in regards to a broken heel cup plate on a Rome binding (bad gear luck recently... in the binding section). 

Besides, a lot of boards designs are kinda  at first. I've noticed a lot start to grow on me after I get used to them.
(Worse comes to worse, I'm getting my board painted this summer... if it works out well next season I'll tell ya'll how to do it! if not...)


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

any word on what the SL-R will look like?? didnt see it in the other thread about board preview's either. although that one only showed 2 of NS's new models.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> I picked up an F1-R for $303 shipped after EVO price matched + 5% off from paragon's $350 price. 40% off is pretty good for a NS i think :thumbsup:
> 
> They still have some SL-Rs, Legacy's, and Titans the EVO would price match



I just got EVO to price match a 2010 NS SL-R 164 for $285. Shipping to my house this week! Competitors price was $299 and they price match + 5% off. Fantastic deal!!!


----------

